# Hes a selfish emotionless child now....



## almostm (Jan 14, 2016)

Were not really married yet. There is no "I Do" until August. I have fully planned my fiance dream wedding and the countdown began. However now I am wondering what I am agreeing to marry into. As soon as my beautiful ring hit, it was the beginning of the end I feel. There is no romance, no date nights. I even open his doors now. The arguments never stop and are beginning to repeat. But he has no understanding as to why I am upset and then turns it around on me. I cry and he doesn't care. His friends are always a priority, if they call I am to dress up like his barbie and smile big possibly even pay his tab. I drive him everywhere, I couldn't even tell you what the inside of his truck looks like now. He behaves almost like a puppy following me from room to room and cuddling on my lap when I sit down. We split all the bills 50/50. And he wants constant credit for doing his half of the chores even though he works 3 days out of the week and spends the rest of his free time napping or watching TV. The touching is out of control now like he would explode if he wasn't in contact with me somehow. On the rare occasion that he is at work (which is out of town) he requests nude pictures or wearing some sexy lingerie that he purchases now on every holiday and birthday, when he is home he is groping me and trying some other sort of nonsense. I now feel like a piece of property or a sex doll rather than a person, does this go away? Have anyone ever seen a man change like this? He was so sweet and respectful before we were engaged. Im scared because I am starting to hate him. I want nothing to do with him, I started sleeping on the couch two months ago even to avoid him. HELP!!!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow. This should be one of the best times of your life. To be blunt, you should not get married, even if that means losing any money you put out for the wedding. At a minimum the marriage should be postponed indefinitely. I will repeat the same message I gave you and Victoria123 in the other other thread. Think of your life in 5-10 years being the same as it is now. Can you accept that? You know what your answer will be. You will regret wasting years of your life in that situation. Life is too short. You deserve a husband that will treat you with respect and as an equal. 

Your fiance is controlling. It will only get WORSE after a marriage. He is not ready to marry you. He might never be, but certainly not ready for August. It won't be fun sleeping on the couch on your wedding night. 

Good luck. You have it in you to make the right decision for you.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd suspect he doesn't want to marry you. Usually this kind of behavior will come out after the wedding if it's really a control thing.

He doesn't want to be the bad guy but he doesn't want to marry you.


----------



## almostm (Jan 14, 2016)

I thought the same thing at one point but when I told him it was ok to leave I was ok with it because I was miserable he freaked out. Cried and even paid for us to go to a counciling session. Which he felt went wonderful and left me in tiers the whole drive home. So I have no clue any more.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

almostm said:


> I thought the same thing at one point but when I told him it was ok to leave I was ok with it because I was miserable he freaked out. Cried and even paid for us to go to a counciling session. Which he felt went wonderful and left me in tiers the whole drive home. So I have no clue any more.


Hmmmm. A mild kick in the gut, but...did it work?

Try this. Pull back like it's too little, too late. See how he reacts. You may have him on the run. If you come back too easily, he may get complacent again.

Scratch that: He WILL get too complacent again.


----------

